# Albino Gulf Fritillary



## Andrew (Jun 13, 2008)

I get a newsletter from butterfliesetc.com occasionally, and thought I'd share this bit with you all. Haven't seen an albino bug since Orin's millipedes. I don't think these are "true" albinos in the way we normally think, but they have some sort of pigment deficiency.

http://www.butterfliesetc.com/aawhitegulf.php


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 14, 2008)

:huh: I think I seen the middle one in my yard. How can something so pretty come from something so ugly!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 16, 2008)

My mom and dad visited the famed Monarch butterfly resting places in Mexico a few months ago. They took a bunch of photos, but then their cameras were later stolen.

I hope to go with them one of these years. Anyway, speaking of white versions of non-white butterflies, check out the white monarch:

http://www.monarchwatch.com/read/articles/nivosus.htm


----------



## Habibi18 (Jun 29, 2008)

Peter said:


> My mom and dad visited the famed Monarch butterfly resting places in Mexico a few months ago. They took a bunch of photos, but then their cameras were later stolen. I hope to go with them one of these years. Anyway, speaking of white versions of non-white butterflies, check out the white monarch:
> 
> http://www.monarchwatch.com/read/articles/nivosus.htm


Dang! You beat me to mentioning that one. I didn't know that they had Albino Gulf Fritillaries.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been raising/breeding Gulf Fritilaries for about 2 years and I have never seen an albino one


----------

